# Government Cheese is NOT Free Money. It's your hard earned right



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you understand that The Iraq War, The Afghanistan War, The 2008 Bailouts for Billionaires and Corporations as well as all the Covid-19 Stimulus(which was mostly for billionaires and corporations) were all paid for by stealing from your social security, Medicare and stealing from your kids and grandkids that haven't even been born yet?. More money was stolen from you by Printing Tens of Trillions of Dollars out of Thin air thereby making the money in your bank account as well as your earnings worth much much less than they would otherwise be. Social Security and Medicare won't be around when Gen-X, Millennials, or Zoomers retire.
Being on one year of government cheese doesn't even get back 1% of the money that was stolen from you.
Don't let idiots tell you to go and work your fingers to the bone so that Uber or Lyft or another corporation take 95% of the money you generate. Go back to work when the Cheese runs out, not a second before.
Government Cheese is really nothing but a VERY VERY VERY tiny advance on your Social Security and Medicare you've paid your whole adult life for.
Take as much government cheese as possible since you won't get a penny of Social Security or Medicare if you're not a Boomer.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> were all paid for by stealing from your social security


really. How did that happen to a trust? It's a third rail of politics. But, I guess you know something we all don't. And thankfully I'm the 2nd youngest boomer. Just 10 years to go for full benefits. Yay me?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Do you understand that The Iraq War, The Afghanistan War, The 2008 Bailouts for Billionaires and Corporations as well as all the Covid-19 Stimulus(which was mostly for billionaires and corporations) were all paid for by stealing from your social security, Medicare and stealing from your kids and grandkids that haven't even been born yet?. More money was stolen from you by Printing Tens of Trillions of Dollars out of Thin air thereby making the money in your bank account as well as your earnings worth much much less than they would otherwise be. Social Security and Medicare won't be around when Gen-X, Millennials, or Zoomers retire.
> Being on one year of government cheese doesn't even get back 1% of the money that was stolen from you.
> Don't let idiots tell you to go and work your fingers to the bone so that Uber or Lyft or another corporation take 95% of the money you generate. Go back to work when the Cheese runs out, not a second before.
> Government Cheese is really nothing but a VERY VERY VERY tiny advance on your Social Security and Medicare you've paid your whole adult life for.
> Take as much government cheese as possible since you won't get a penny of Social Security or Medicare if you're not a Boomer.


print money and give it to people who don't have money... simple... :thumbup: 200,000$ per person . No more problems after that &#128516;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

mbd said:


> print money and give it to people who don't have money... simple... :thumbup: 200,000$ per person . No more problems after that &#128516;


Sadly, you do realize that Socialists really believe that?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


>


I knew the situation was bad but I didn't realize we was already so far in the wood.

Us young Millennials and Gen Z would need an absolute explosion of kids to retip the balance.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Do you understand that The Iraq War, The Afghanistan War, The 2008 Bailouts for Billionaires and Corporations as well as all the Covid-19 Stimulus(which was mostly for billionaires and corporations) were all paid for by stealing from your social security, Medicare and stealing from your kids and grandkids that haven't even been born yet?. More money was stolen from you by Printing Tens of Trillions of Dollars out of Thin air thereby making the money in your bank account as well as your earnings worth much much less than they would otherwise be. Social Security and Medicare won't be around when Gen-X, Millennials, or Zoomers retire.
> Being on one year of government cheese doesn't even get back 1% of the money that was stolen from you.
> Don't let idiots tell you to go and work your fingers to the bone so that Uber or Lyft or another corporation take 95% of the money you generate. Go back to work when the Cheese runs out, not a second before.
> Government Cheese is really nothing but a VERY VERY VERY tiny advance on your Social Security and Medicare you've paid your whole adult life for.
> Take as much government cheese as possible since you won't get a penny of Social Security or Medicare if you're not a Boomer.


I'm a boomer, and I support this posting.

And I have a question, who and why would they destroy the goose that lays the golden egg ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I may not be on the cheese right now, but do not fear that I might contribute towards the great social safety nets. I'm making very little taxable income via the combined strategies of lifelong underemployment and tax deductions. The government has already wasted countless dollars on giving me about 20 years worth of free education, and I'm not sure they'll ever see a return on investment here.

Further, it doesn't seem likely that I will have any kids either to contribute to paying for the social safety nets.

If one day I cannot afford to feed myself, I can always commit a federal gun crime and get thrown in prison for federal 10-15 years for free room and board. I could just sit in front of the BATFE office with a rifle that has a 16 inch barrel and hacksaw an inch off of it, or I could get some superglue and glue a butt stock or foregrip onto a handgun.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Social Security and Medicare won't be around when Gen-X, Millennials, or Zoomers retire.


It'll still be around, but my generation (Gen-X) is the one that's going to take the "haircut" in the form of pushing back the retirement age by ten or so years and letting inflation chew away the rest. I expect to get fifty cents on the dollar when I retire. I don't like that, but it is what it is. I'm planning my retirement accordingly.

And don't kill the messenger, but you Boomers won't live forever, and you can't take it with you.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/20/gre...g-from-baby-boomers-to-gen-x-millennials.html


Sal29 said:


> Go back to work when the Cheese runs out, not a second before.


You should go back to work when it's economically to your benefit to do so.

If you're making more on unemployment now than you were working, by all means stay at home and watch Gilligan's Island re-runs. But if in two months time your Federal unemployment supplement is gone and you're now only getting 50% of your previous income from state unemployment, it's in your best interest to get a job. Please note that I wrote "job" not "gig".

And for those of you spending all your cheese and not socking any away in savings, might I recommend the following...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062WFH6M/?tag=ubne0c-20

Oh, and I Almost forgot...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I knew the situation was bad but I didn't realize we was already so far in the wood.
> 
> Us young Millennials and Gen Z would need an absolute explosion of kids to retip the balance.


Yup, and it's the people who like to pretend they're well off but yet dipping into the honeypot trying to act like they don't need it when clearly they do that imho is the worst.

the money is there for a reason. Everyone pays in one way or another and the amount varies. If you need it you need it, but don't try and act like your &#128169;&#128169; doesn't stink.

ive been obsessing over my portfolio and savings, to ensure that when I do retire, I don't need to rely on SS or any government cheese.

I'm in the 99-100th percentile of my peers and I'm working to further expand on that, so I have cushion on top of cushion. I like working and really can't see myself retiring early even if I end up exceeding my goals early. Most likely will take on consulting work like most of the early retired clients I work with.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yup, and it's the people who like to pretend they're well off but yet dipping into the honeypot trying to act like they don't need it when clearly they do that imho is the worst.
> 
> the money is there for a reason. Everyone pays in one way or another and the amount varies. If you need it you need it, but don't try and act like your &#128169;&#128169; doesn't stink.
> 
> ...


My plans exactly &#128175; retire from traditional workforce in 50's and work independently until 70's or maybe till death.

Between IRA, pension, and assets I should be good with or without SS. I still hope we get it &#128591;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ColdRider said:


>


Thank goodness Democratic Governors like Cuomo(NY) and Newsom(CA) among others, for putting Covid19 patients in nursing homes to kill off the old geezers to extend the Social Security Program. Go Blue!

Also, put on your mask and hoodie and BLM t-shirt and go 'Looting for Retirement' when it gets dark.
I hear there are a few Best Buys and Targets that haven't been hit yet.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I knew the situation was bad but I didn't realize we was already so far in the wood.
> 
> Us young Millennials and Gen Z would need an absolute explosion of kids to retip the balance.


We'll be fine as long as we put money away ourselves and invest. Pay off your properties and have no debts.

To hell on expecting a *safety net program for the poor* to take care of us.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> We'll be fine as long as we put money away ourselves and invest. Pay off your properties and have no debts.
> 
> To hell on expecting a *safety net program for the poor* to take care of us.


Alot of our older posters got mad when I called SS a form of public welfare.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Alot of our older posters got mad when I called SS a form of public welfare.


I think it was in my thread if I recall correctly. :laugh: Entitlement attitude goes across all generations.

Either way, it's best to plan on you making the best decisions for yourself. The way it's going, SS is unsustainable and we all know how _great_ the government is at handling money...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Alot of our older posters got mad when I called SS a form of public welfare.


because it isn't.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> because it isn't.


No it's a form of insurance that for all practical purposes has turned into welfare for most Americans.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No it's a form of insurance that for all practical purposes has turned into welfare for most Americans.


It's an earned benefit that I've paid into, so I can retrieve it at retirement.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> It's an earned benefit that I've paid into, so I can retrieve it at retirement.


omg, we agree on something? I might faint; like right out of the chair to the floor.  (ok moment has passed)

Perfect world when one decides to retire they eventually have SS, a pension and a portfolio. And if they play their cards correctly as young snots, they can duplicate or exceed their cash flow in 'old age' that matches when they were 'young snots'.

Amen¿


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Do you understand that The Iraq War, The Afghanistan War, The 2008 Bailouts for Billionaires and Corporations as well as all the Covid-19 Stimulus(which was mostly for billionaires and corporations) were all paid for by stealing from your social security, Medicare and stealing from your kids and grandkids that haven't even been born yet?. More money was stolen from you by Printing Tens of Trillions of Dollars out of Thin air thereby making the money in your bank account as well as your earnings worth much much less than they would otherwise be. Social Security and Medicare won't be around when Gen-X, Millennials, or Zoomers retire.
> Being on one year of government cheese doesn't even get back 1% of the money that was stolen from you.
> Don't let idiots tell you to go and work your fingers to the bone so that Uber or Lyft or another corporation take 95% of the money you generate. Go back to work when the Cheese runs out, not a second before.
> Government Cheese is really nothing but a VERY VERY VERY tiny advance on your Social Security and Medicare you've paid your whole adult life for.
> Take as much government cheese as possible since you won't get a penny of Social Security or Medicare if you're not a Boomer.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> omg, we agree on something? I might faint; like right out of the chair to the floor.  (ok moment has passed)
> 
> Perfect world when one decides to retire they eventually have SS, a pension and a portfolio. And if they play their cards correctly as young snots, they can duplicate or exceed their cash flow in 'old age' that matches when they were 'young snots'.
> 
> Amen¿





BigRedDriver said:


> It's an earned benefit that I've paid into, so I can retrieve it at retirement.


Well see there's the problem most of society has SS as their only means of survival at old age.

It then becomes a government stipend that only pays enough for you to live in the hood on a strict budget. Welfare

Look we not trying to insult SS recipients but awareness needs to be raised about the reality of depending solely on SS.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> omg, we agree on something? I might faint; like right out of the chair to the floor.  (ok moment has passed)
> 
> Perfect world when one decides to retire they eventually have SS, a pension and a portfolio. And if they play their cards correctly as young snots, they can duplicate or exceed their cash flow in 'old age' that matches when they were 'young snots'.
> 
> Amen¿


Better to be a young "snot" then an old snotty fart that's also a stick in the mud. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well see there's the problem most of society has SS as their only means of survival at old age.


most? If that were there case I'd have them really pay attn to the yearly statement SS sends out and pay really really close attn to the 'estimated' pay out at 67+; if that doesn't WAKE them up, nothing will. SS was never meant to be ONLY source of income in 'old age'.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> most? If that were there case I'd have them really pay attn to the yearly statement SS sends out and pay really really close attn to the 'estimated' pay out at 67+; if that doesn't WAKE them up, nothing will. SS was never meant to be ONLY source of income in 'old age'.


But it has become most ONLY source of retirement income. Many Uber drivers are SS recipients that have to drive.

The situation is sad and most in my younger generation is following those same footsteps to the poor house.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The situation is sad and most in my younger generation is following those same footsteps to the poor house.


certainly, young, inexperience, tend to be clueless about the 'future'. Take my wife; when she got her first 'benefited' job and I 'suggested' to her to put 10% in a 401k her head about exploded. The typical "I'm too young to worry about retirement".

Now older, she is a mini-investment wannabe and puts the max in a 403b. Age does wonders for inexperienced young whipper snappers. Or it doesn't and they find out the hard way they are screwed.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> certainly, young, inexperience, tend to be clueless about the 'future'. Take my wife; when she got her first 'benefited' job and I 'suggested' to her to put 10% in a 401k her head about exploded. The typical "I'm too young to worry about retirement".
> 
> Now older, she is a mini-investment wannabe and puts the max in a 403b. Age does wonders for inexperienced young whipper snappers. Or it doesn't and they find out the hard way they are screwed.


She's still older than me but 18 years younger than you, so she has time on her side.

She should be like me and not only max out her 401k but also contribute backdoor to roth.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> certainly, young, inexperience, tend to be clueless about the 'future'. Take my wife; when she got her first 'benefited' job and I 'suggested' to her to put 10% in a 401k her head about exploded. The typical "I'm too young to worry about retirement".
> 
> Now older, she is a mini-investment wannabe and puts the max in a 403b. Age does wonders for inexperienced young whipper snappers. Or it doesn't and they find out the hard way they are screwed.


She married an older man with some financial security going for himself...

&#129300; maybe she smarter than you think.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> She should be like me and not only max out her 401k but also contribute backdoor to roth.


Well, it's a 403b, not a 401k. And yes, she maxes it out. She also has a ROTH IRA; where we also max it out. But all of that took convincing when she was much younger than currently because she had the mindset of a large percent of 'young' people. Retirement is so far away, I'll worry later.

Like many parents who don't open a 529 the moment they get a SS # for a child; they will worry about it later.

Later comes and it's 'ooooooo shyte'.

I'm just hoping when I get to 67 I at least get back from SS what I put in for 40 years. Trust is due to have problems before then if no changes....... nobody talks about THAT and nobody talks about the deficit and nobody talks about the nat'l debt. <sigh>



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> She married an older man with some financial security going for himself...


Well, that assumes I actually 'had' more than a bucket to whiz in when she agreed to get married........A few things happened to upgrade from that bucket..... :thumbup:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Well, it's a 403b, not a 401k. And yes, she maxes it out. She also has a ROTH IRA; where we also max it out. But all of that took convincing when she was much younger than currently because she had the mindset of a large percent of 'young' people. Retirement is so far away, I'll worry later.
> 
> Like many parents who don't open a 529 the moment they get a SS # for a child; they will worry about it later.
> 
> ...


Well was you poor when ya'll married? Inquiring minds and all


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Well, it's a 403b, not a 401k. And yes, she maxes it out. She also has a ROTH IRA; where we also max it out. But all of that took convincing when she was much younger than currently because she had the mindset of a large percent of 'young' people. Retirement is so far away, I'll worry later.
> 
> Like many parents who don't open a 529 the moment they get a SS # for a child; they will worry about it later.
> 
> ...


403b is just another form of 401k but for public organizations eg hospitals or schools &#128580;

and 529? Got that for my nephew at age 1.

don't need to rely on anyone else and that's why I am starting young so I don't need to marry someone a couple decade older than me with complex issues or, have to rely on ss *knockonwood*

which to say, isn't that I knock on anyone that needs it, just arrogant Folks like you who clearly need that, Unemployment, stimulus, etc while sitting on a throne of old and "wise".


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well was you poor when ya'll married? Inquiring minds and all


define poor? I got by. Shortly after 'dating' I had my own condo; nothing special. Decent job that I'd been at already for long time. Paid my bills on time etc etc. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SHalester said:


> define poor? I got by. Shortly after 'dating' I had my own condo; nothing special. Decent job that I'd been at already for long time. Paid my bills on time etc etc. Nothing spectacular.


Below poverty line.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Look we not trying to insult SS recipients but awareness needs to be raised about the reality of depending solely on SS


Most of bear's money comes from SS, and bear's not retired!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Most of bear's money comes from SS, and bear's not retired!


You eat old people then steal their identity. Bad bear bad bad bear.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You eat old people then steal their identity. Bad bear bad bad bear.


Yeah but it hurts so good! That is, it hurts them, but makes bear feel good.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

mbd said:


> print money and give it to people who don't have money... simple... :thumbup: 200,000$ per person . No more problems after that &#128516;


There you go. Equality for all.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well see there's the problem most of society has SS as their only means of survival at old age.
> 
> It then becomes a government stipend that only pays enough for you to live in the hood on a strict budget. Welfare
> 
> Look we not trying to insult SS recipients but awareness needs to be raised about the reality of depending solely on SS.


understood. Been very lucky and put money away when many lived above their means.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I'm going to become an overnight jillionair from my new company, _Weimar Wheelbarrows_. I'll make just enough profits to buy breakfast the next morning.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> I'm going to become an overnight jillionair from my new company, _Weimar Wheelbarrows_. I'll make just enough profits to buy breakfast the next morning.


That's probably going over the heads of 95% of the posters here, but I catch your drift.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> My plans exactly &#128175; retire from traditional workforce in 50's and work independently until 70's or maybe till death.
> 
> Between IRA, pension, and assets I should be good with or without SS. I still hope we get it &#128591;


I retired from first profession 2018, I was 49. During the 27 years in that profession, accumulated over 250k in my IRA. I now work another gig that I dump $450 every two weeks into an IRA.

Anyone who thinks they can live off Social Security alone is delusional.


----------

